
The effect of passive heating on heat shock protein 70 and interleukin-6 - kunle
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/23328940.2017.1288688
======
teslabox
Didn't realize heat shock proteins are so useful. This explains a lot for me,
thx.

